# pups and adult dogs



## scott merritt (Jan 17, 2010)

What are everyones opinions on puppy and adult dog interaction? I have a 2 year old male GSD and a 8 week old pup. The adult is a great pet quality dog, good ball drive loves to retreive but not very aggressive. The pup is a female from a little better stock, she loves to bite the tug and is very inergetic and aggressive, I am hoping that this all continues. Can my pups attitude or drive be affected by being the submissive dog in my pack?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

scott merritt said:


> What are everyones opinions on puppy and adult dog interaction? I have a 2 year old male GSD and a 8 week old pup. The adult is a great pet quality dog, good ball drive loves to retreive but not very aggressive. The pup is a female from a little better stock, she loves to bite the tug and is very inergetic and aggressive, I am hoping that this all continues. Can my pups attitude or drive be affected by being the submissive dog in my pack?


Drive is unlikely to be affected - if anything, it might improve drive as your pup learns from your adult.

However, too much interaction between the pup and the adult has potential to make your pup less interested in YOU, and training can suffer.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> However, too much interaction between the pup and the adult has potential to make your pup less interested in YOU, and training can suffer.


If that were true, it would've happened to me many times, but it never has yet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> If that were true, it would've happened to me many times, but it never has yet.


Was just talking about this at training tonight...if the dog has enough drive, s/he may enjoy playing with other dogs, but when the work starts, they're more interested in playing with you. I have found this to be the case with both my Mals. They enjoy playing with each other, but bring out the toy or ball, they'll both stop face fencing with each other and want to play with me instead. My old dog was more doggy especially before he was 2 years old, but his toy drive was significantly lower too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Daryl, you train dogs ??


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Just from my experience. When I got my latest pup, I was told to keep him away from my other 2 dogs. That he may end up picking up bad traits from them, he may be more interested in playing with them than working for me, so on. Ehhh... Did'nt happen. He has not lost his intense desire to work. He'd much rather be with me than the other dogs. He wants to work, the other dogs have nothing to do with that. Not saying your dog will be that way, maybe I just got lucky? lol


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Daryl, you train dogs ??


Oh, I didn't see the word "train" in the OP. :razz:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not even really that interesting, so I don't know why.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Scott, the pups pictured here have never even been inside of a house, they are raised outdoors with a lot of older dogs and never handled till they were 4 weeks old. Take it for what it is worth. LOL Jennifer's Jager is one of them but for the life of me I don't know which one he is. If the pup is a bit skittish around you, he will more than likely pack bond. If he likes to be with you, he will be fine.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ash plays with Max or Ajay for about an hour or two a day (she does not like other females already so no playing with Jesea..LOL).....but...if I appear, she stops what she is doing with them and comes to the gate and she will ignore the other dogs....

I really think there is something to be said for being the only one to handle a pup for the first few weeks to create a bond.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

scott merritt said:


> What are everyones opinions on puppy and adult dog interaction? I have a 2 year old male GSD and a 8 week old pup. The adult is a great pet quality dog, good ball drive loves to retreive but not very aggressive. The pup is a female from a little better stock, she loves to bite the tug and is very inergetic and aggressive, I am hoping that this all continues. Can my pups attitude or drive be affected by being the submissive dog in my pack?


Don't let the older dog bully or cow the pup, this can effect your dog negatively. I would kennel them seperately, but allow some supervised interaction.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I asked a similar question here 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/pups-multi-dog-households-14409/

Got some good answers!


----------

